# كتب قطع المعادن



## enmfg (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مجموعة من كتب التشغيل وقطع المعادن

Machining and Metal Cutting Books
*​


----------



## الاورفلي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبي العزيز


----------



## محمد كيكاني (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## enmfg (7 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## ابو ضحى العراقي (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engr.Ahmed.Bahabri (7 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك

سيتم التحميل والمعاينة

كل الود


----------



## أثرى (9 مارس 2009)

رااااائع جدا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العاشق الولهان (9 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية عزيزي


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (9 مارس 2009)

الله يستر عليك وبارك الله فيك .....تحفة وكفى


----------



## enmfg (20 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على الردود واتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الكتب


----------



## محمود33 (21 مارس 2009)

هل يمكن شرح كيف التحميل مع الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## سمير العلي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور جدا الموضوع رائع*

:14:


محمد كيكاني قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير العلي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## سمير العلي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*الموضوع كان ممتاز مشكور*

:14::13:


سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> الله يستر عليك وبارك الله فيك .....تحفة وكفى


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## علي علي السعودي (15 أبريل 2012)

هيه فين بس الكتب


----------

